# Sticky  Recruitment thread Template



## darkreever

Welcome to the recruitment thread template; where if you are making an RP of your own here in roleplay threads but don't know exactly what to put in your recruitment, you can get some idea's. Using this template is by no means a requirement for creating an RP, but it can be of help to you and the members who will be participating in your story.


*Introduction: *
What’s this RP going to be about? Whats the goal or mission and who are the players going to be? Where idoes it take place? This can be as simple as a single line explaining who the RP will focus or revolve around what they attempt to do. It does not have to reveal the entire story, just enough to give anyone reading a basic idea of whats going on.

Examples of this could be:

_It’s about a veteran squad operating behind enemy lines in an attempt to assassinate the enemy leader._

_An inquisitor and his team are tracking down a rogue trader rumoured to be in league with heretics._

_Players are a group of doomseeker dwarfs currently seeking a glorious end and their travels have found them in the middle of a war between chaos bands of the north and a settlement of the Empire about to be overrun._

The intro does not have to be complicated or long, but that does not mean you are limited to only a single line. You can include more, and this can often be helpful in giving possible players more information to work with. It is, in fact, to your benefit to include more, help set the mood for what this RP is going to be about and help the potential players be able to settle into the correct feel and mood. 

 Examples:

_It’s about a veteran squad of catachan jungle fighters operating behind enemy lines in an attempt to assassinate the ork warlord leading the forces on in the system. This won’t completely destroy the ork forces, but it will cause infighting and buy Imperial forces time to further prepare and deal with the threat._

_Rioting has broken out throughout system such-and-such, when local enforcement tried to quell this the rioters responded with organization and structure on the level of the imperial guard. Soon after requests were sent for reinforcements, a contingent of Word Bearers chaos space marines attacked the governers palace on the system capitol and wiped it out. Your chapter, the something marines, have received a plea for aid but are only able to send your tactical squad and one other to help._

Keep in mind, however, that while you do not have to make the introduction a novel, one thing you want to avoid is giving to little. An intro that is one line may perfectly explain your RP but that does not mean it will attract as many people as another RP with a more fluffed up intro with a bit more detail to it. Keep in mind that lack of detail = lack of interest much of the time.

*Rules:*
One of the most important part of an RP are the rules in which the players must adhere to. Other than the ones that are standard in roleplay threads as a whole, is there anything more you want to include such as the possibility of character death? Maybe you only want players posting so many times between updates, in order to allow other players to be able to keep up without them getting lost in mountains of posts by one or two others who are far more active. Its things like these that you should make mention of.

*Characters:*
After the introduction of whats going on, and any extra rules that players should know about, it is important to let everyone know what your looking for in regards to characters and how many your looking for. The number of characters your looking for you can simply state, I want a group of between 6 and 12, but as far as the characters themselves you should be more specific in what you ask for. Who are they, what are they, what do they look like, what are they like, where do they come from, what do they have? These are just some of the things you should be asking of the players, as it will help them get more of a feel for the characters they are playing as well as you.

It is often most effective to lay these questions out in a character template like this:
_Name_
_Age_
_Appearance_
_Personality_
_Background_
_Weapons (characters are limited to choosing up to two of weapons a,b,c,d, and e)_
_Equipment_

Each of the above gives people enough for them to make a fairly descriptive character that they can easily get into. When you want to be even more specific, you should include include what you want in parenthases next to the given section it applies to like above. As always, doing this only serves to help you and the players, there really is no downside to it. Plus if everyone follows the same template, you are able to maintain a greater semblence of order and everything becomes that much easier to read and understand.

There is more you can add, like a list of who is playing as who, links in the intro to help other people find information on whats going on, maybe a map if your so inclined. In the end, all of this work helps to make things look better and organized, as well as aid you, the GM, in making your life that much easier.


----------

